# 68 Tempest



## squeezedgto (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey guys, my question goes hand in hand with the one below. I have a 1968 Tempest 2 door post. Ive been told this is a rare body. I was wondering if anyone knows for sure.


----------



## 67goat (Oct 27, 2006)

I once owned a 68 Tempest post coupe. While it is not common, I would not consider this a rare type of feature that would make it any more valuable than the non-post hardtop.


----------



## PONTIACBEN (May 6, 2006)

233 Series Tempests In 68 Came In Either Body Style 69 (4 Door Sedan) Or 27 (2 Door Coupe) 

Series 235 Came In 69 (4dr Sedan) 39 (4dr Hardtop) 27 (2dr Coupe) 37 (2dr Hardtop) 67 (2dr Convertible) Or 35 (4dr Wagon) What Does Your Vin Say?

Vin-------------Production Total
23369-------------11,590
23327-------------19,991
23569-------------17,304
23539--------------6,147
23527-------------10,634
23537-------------40,574
23567--------------3,518
23535--------------8,253


----------



## squeezedgto (Oct 23, 2006)

The vin reads 23527. 2 door coupe. Thanks for the info on the production #s.


----------

